# What is this?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't own one, saw a pic and thought it was a very attractive fish.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks to me like it's an Anomalochromis Thomasi. It's an African riverene fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

1000% _Anomalochromis thomasi_ ... aka dwarf jewel cichlid. Beautiful, fiesty west african dwarf cichlid.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice one at that. One of my favorite species.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to agree, that is probably the best looking one I've ever seen. And deffinately one of my favorite species as well. I miss mine.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

dwarfpike said:


> I have to agree, *that is probably the best looking one I've ever seen*. And deffinately one of my favorite species as well. I miss mine.


The Guinea variant is hard to come by. Definitely an excellent looking race of A. thomasi.


----------

